# Wooden Gears



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

....

....

http://www.lisaboyer.com/Claytonsite/weirdgears1.htm


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

good job , a lot of time went in to that.
Chuck


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

That's Neat!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Mind boggling mate.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

very cool….


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

i have a mild fascination with gears, levers, wooden mechanical strength.

what are the shearing strength of the teeth?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

etch a sketch


----------

